# New home gym



## averagec (Apr 4, 2010)

Just placed an order for a bodycraft f430 power rack

bodymax cf325 bench

bodymax 100kg cast iron Olympic weights and 7ft Olympic bar

What you think to this gear for a home gym 100kg will do me for a long time weak as ****


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Should do you fine dude.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It'll do for now

but you'll soon grow  (feeding/training in order)


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Just keep adding to it as you go along mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I train at home aswell mate, you will always find you need something else in a few weeks but you just get it when you can. Keep an eye out for bargains even if you don't need them for a bit, save money in the long run. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## averagec (Apr 4, 2010)

Cannot wait should arrive Friday.then just try to grow gym and myself over next few months


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds great, just hope you didn't buy from powerhouse fitness...


----------



## obie1 (Mar 16, 2013)

If you deadlift you will outgrow the weights very quickly.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

obie1 said:


> If you deadlift you will outgrow the weights very quickly.


That's not really an issue as you just buy more weight plates.


----------



## averagec (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes mate bought from powerhouse fitness in nottingham.have they got a bad rep.I understand that every now and then some1 will have a problem with a product but that's what happens with big company's due to sheer volume of product sold.hopefully don't have any issues and it come on time and correct on friday


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just add extra 20kg plates over time. That's all you will need:thumbup1:


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty lucky having space for this kit at home. I'm Envious to be honest. Enjoy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't be scared to improvise too! Things like small children are good for adding weight to the bar.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered from powerhouse fitness, but I think it was in Glasgow, they said 5 working days, I waited 6 weeks before I asked for a refund


----------



## strongbone (Feb 16, 2008)

bought my Bodymax CF475 Heavy Power Rack from them online, one of the part was damaged by the delivery driver but they send out replacement within the same week. I got a set of olympic 100kg weight and a 6ft bar and just like what obie said I need more weights for dead lift and now looking to buy some 20kg plates.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks good mate and a really good starting set up. When you need to add to it, consider some dumbells ranges.

I have a a home set up with around 300kg of various plates, but I add more a bit at at time in the way of dumbells. Trying to build a nice working range where I just leave them built up and don't have to swap plates about.

Need to make a set of 38kgs up next which should cost about £104 in discs from ebay. These would cost around £160 normally for a fixed set, so a fair bit cheaper making my own.

Meant to buy the discs this month, but just put a bid in for a MK1 Escort dash on Ebay, so depends if I win it or not...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Did your equipment arrive yesterday mate?


----------



## averagec (Apr 4, 2010)

Ye arrived yest bout 6.30 only had time to put bench up then today my missis started labour pains so looking after her till time to go to hospital


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

averagec said:


> Ye arrived yest bout 6.30 only had time to put bench up then today my missis started labour pains so looking after her till time to go to hospital


All the best mate :beer:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

averagec said:


> Ye arrived yest bout 6.30 only had time to put bench up then today my missis started labour pains so looking after her till time to go to hospital


Congrats on the new arrivals. A power rack and a new baby. Life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice one Mate.

With the gym at home it means you get to spend more time with the Missus and the baby.


----------



## averagec (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got round to putting up the rack after the arrival of my baby on sunday.the rack was OK to put up very solid just done my 1st workout cannot fault powerhouse fitness all arrived on time and works


----------

